
Is two to the power of infinity more than infinity? (2014) - FrankyHollywood
http://igoro.com/archive/is-two-to-the-power-of-infinity-more-than-infinity/
======
dozzie
The article can be summed up as "yes, it's more".

The article cites continuum hypothesis (or rather, links a Wikipedia article
for formula), but that one _is not about whether it 's greater or not_, as the
hypothesis assumes that there is inequality.

All in all, the article doesn't even mention how to prove this inequality.

Also,

> So, is it true that that 2^∞ > ∞? The answer depends on which notion of
> infinity we use. The infinity of limits has no size concept, and the formula
> would be false.

Not really. The "infinity of limits" is not an object you can compare to, it's
just a notion that the sequence behaves in certain way. On this ground the
formula "2^∞ > ∞" is ill-formed.

